
Show HN: Improve web search with custom search engines - anton_tarasenko
https://searchcommons.org/
======
anton_tarasenko
Maker here. I've put together several custom search engines that helped me
fight poor Google search performance on certain queries. The search engines
use Google Custom Search Engine configured for selected websites and return
succinct results on general queries, especially the queries attracting SEO
spammers.

The engines are listed on
[https://searchcommons.org/engines.html](https://searchcommons.org/engines.html)
and here are some of them:

— The web minus Alexa top 1000 most visited websites
[https://searchcommons.org/?e=most-visited-websites-
excluded](https://searchcommons.org/?e=most-visited-websites-excluded)

— Official docs for Python and its libraries
[https://searchcommons.org/?e=python-
docs](https://searchcommons.org/?e=python-docs) (feel free to request an
engine for your programming language)

— Universities with Nobel Prize, Fields Medal, and Turing Award laureates
[https://searchcommons.org/?e=universities-with-
laureates](https://searchcommons.org/?e=universities-with-laureates)

The lists of selected websites are public and open to contributions:
[https://github.com/antontarasenko/searchcommons](https://github.com/antontarasenko/searchcommons)

~~~
postit
I have a similar private thing. The thing is ended up with duck duck duck go.

